# Sitting at $46 million.............



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

A lot of decisions to be made. Where do the Celtics go?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/boston.htm


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

For starters this team needs to put the ball in the hole with a little more frequency. 

Sullinger 43%, Green 41%, Bradley 44%, and Rondo 40% won't scare anybody.

Sullinger averaged 13/8 in only 27 minutes. I'd like to see that change to 32-34 minutes. I think this kid has the ability to be a double double machine. and with the extra few minutes I can see 15/10.

Green averaged 17/4 in 34 minutes. with that kind of time he needs to do a little more & show a little more consistancy in his game. Honestly I'm not as thrilled with his over all game as I use to be.

Rondo, its a contract year so I think we're going to see his best season yet. This past year he averaged 12/10 in 33 MPG. but with him its the same old story, defensively teams can play 5 on 4 because he's not scaring anyone with his shot. 40% is not going to get it done.

Bass averaged 11/6 in 27 MPG, Is he a starter or better coming off the bench?

Bradley averaged 15 PPG as the teams main PG. Does he do enough?

Olynyk, I like this kid & I think he's earned a few more minutes a game. He averaged 9/5 in only 20 MPG but he's not intimidating anyone with his defense.

Do we resign Bayless? Do we attempt to resign Humphries only naturally for less money (12M this past season)? And how (if possible) can we unload Wallace.

There's certainly many decisions to be made & I know a lot depends on what we do with the draft. Its definitely going to be interesting.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This team is absolutely stuffed with rotation players. Only Rondo is a worthwhile starter on a contending team. 

Sullinger should be kept. 

The rest? I'd do everything I could to rebuild.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The team's Plan A remains adding Love and Anthony to Rondo, but if they can't land Love this whole thing becomes a three to five year project.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

E.H. Munro said:


> The team's Plan A remains adding Love and Anthony to Rondo, but if they can't land Love this whole thing becomes a three to five year project.



Yeah Munro its going to have to be a package deal Anthony & Love. Otherwise if its a case of just one the'll never come here to be part of a long rebuilding process.

And to get both Anthony would have to be assured that we're also getting Love & that IMO would take at least our 2 first round picks & probably someone like Sullinger.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Love is under contract. You just have to have the balls to make the trade without being sure you can keep him. However if you want him to stay you gotta make another big move.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Diable said:


> Love is under contract. You just have to have the balls to make the trade without being sure you can keep him. However if you want him to stay you gotta make another big move.




Agreed, that's why I mentioned that if the C's are looking at guys like Love AND Anthony, you're not going to get one without getting the other. And yes you better be damn sure that Love is not just going to be a one year rental so they better be prepared to pay big. Otherwise you've given up a draft picks & possibly Sullinger for NOTHING.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rick2583 said:


> Yeah Munro its going to have to be a package deal Anthony & Love. Otherwise if its a case of just one the'll never come here to be part of a long rebuilding process.
> 
> And to get both Anthony would have to be assured that we're also getting Love & that IMO would take at least our 2 first round picks & probably someone like Sullinger.


Ideally they would move #6 , another pick, and young guys like Sullinger and Olynyk (the latter of whom Minnesota was planning to draft last year, which is why Boston made the mistake of trading up rather than just drafting Gordui Dieng to start with) for Love and Dieng. Then have Anthony opt in New York so that the Knicks could complete a deal based around Green/Wallace/the Nets #1s for Anthony while moving an unprotected first to Milwaukee for Larry Sanders while drafting a three and D guy like K.J. McDaniel at #17 .


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

E.H. Munro said:


> Ideally they would move #6 , another pick, and young guys like Sullinger and Olynyk (the latter of whom Minnesota was planning to draft last year, which is why Boston made the mistake of trading up rather than just drafting Gordui Dieng to start with) for Love and Dieng. Then have Anthony opt in New York so that the Knicks could complete a deal based around Green/Wallace/the Nets #1s for Anthony while moving an unprotected first to Milwaukee for Larry Sanders while drafting a three and D guy like K.J. McDaniel at #17 .



Munro forgive my ignorance here but if Anthony opts out why would we have to give the Knicks anything? Am I wrong in my thinking that if a player decides to opt out that he's basically becoming a free agent for anyone to sign?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Anthony is going to want all of that money. The only way that happens is if there is a sign and trade. Since Melo just turned 30, there's a very large chance that by the time his next deal is up he won't be worth near what that last year would pay him if he signed a deal with the Knicks.

He's in an interesting place where his opportunity to win as a key player and his career earnings potential are in direct conflict with one another.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rick2583 said:


> Munro forgive my ignorance here but if Anthony opts out why would we have to give the Knicks anything? Am I wrong in my thinking that if a player decides to opt out that he's basically becoming a free agent for anyone to sign?


I said opts _in_ not out. If Anthony opts out then Boston can only acquire him via sign & trade which means that they would have a hard cap for 2015. If he tells New York that he wants to play with Rondo and that he will exercise his 2015 option to facilitate a trade then Boston can make a deal for him while still maintaining the payroll flexibility to add someone like Larry Sanders to anchor the defense.

If New York has to send Anthony out via sign & trade they're likely getting trade raped, so a deal where they at least get some unprotected #1s from the Deron Williams/Brooke Lopez Nets is a big return.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

E.H. Munro said:


> I said opts _in_ not out. If Anthony opts out then Boston can only acquire him via sign & trade which means that they would have a hard cap for 2015. If he tells New York that he wants to play with Rondo and that he will exercise his 2015 option to facilitate a trade then Boston can make a deal for him while still maintaining the payroll flexibility to add someone like Larry Sanders to anchor the defense.
> 
> If New York has to send Anthony out via sign & trade they're likely getting trade raped, so a deal where they at least get some unprotected #1s from the Deron Williams/Brooke Lopez Nets is a big return.




Got ya. thanks. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Yea, I don't see Boston doing anything too major in free agency this summer regardless of how the Love situation plays out. The biggest signing I could see them making (and admittedly it'd be a huge deal in Boston) is a Pierce return using whatever exceptions are available if Ainge can cobble together at least a pseudo-contender next season.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> Yea, I don't see Boston doing anything too major in free agency this summer regardless of how the Love situation plays out. The biggest signing I could see them making (and admittedly it'd be a huge deal in Boston) is a Pierce return using whatever exceptions are available if Ainge can cobble together at least a pseudo-contender next season.



Yeah I could see that BUT....................6-7M TOPS!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> Yeah I could see that BUT....................6-7M TOPS!


Pierce is in a situation where he can probably go play for a contender this summer _or_ he can get paid, but he probably can't do both (unless you think Brooklyn can magically put it together 1 year older). If Boston puts together a very strong team I could see him taking whatever exception they have and coming home to play out his years. Incidentally, wouldn't it be hilarious if Brooklyn sign-and-traded him back to Boston using Pierce's own traded player exception?


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> Pierce is in a situation where he can probably go play for a contender this summer _or_ he can get paid, but he probably can't do both (unless you think Brooklyn can magically put it together 1 year older). If Boston puts together a very strong team I could see him taking whatever exception they have and coming home to play out his years. Incidentally, wouldn't it be hilarious if Brooklyn sign-and-traded him back to Boston using Pierce's own traded player exception?



Or worse yet he decided to join Ray Allen in Miami.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> Or worse yet he decided to join Ray Allen in Miami.


I don't see that happening. Even though he's nearing the end of the road the personal rivalry with Lebron isn't exactly dead.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> I don't see that happening. Even though he's nearing the end of the road the personal rivalry with Lebron isn't exactly dead.




I also don't think Pierce was to happy with the way Allen left the Celtics either.

Would you try & resign any of the teams own FAs, Humphries, Bayless etc.?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> I also don't think Pierce was to happy with the way Allen left the Celtics either.
> 
> Would you try & resign any of the teams own FAs, Humphries, Bayless etc.?


I could see Bayless making a return next year because the team has a need for ballhandling and he seemed to take to the organization, although I don't doubt that being a journeyman of uncertain future helped in that regard. Given that the market for him shouldn't be too strong, he can play both guard positions when you need him to, and that he's apparently still only 25 (!) keeping him around makes enough sense. 

It's tough to find a spot for Humphries that makes much sense unless there's a big shake-up via the trade market (which is actually something like a 50-50 shot). The team already has Bass, Sullinger, and Olynyk under contract for next year and they all play the same position, as well as Faverani coming back as the kind of non-shot-blocking center that Humphries would be. That being said it's easy to envision Bass and Sullinger being included in any theoretical Kevin Love trade, and if Ainge is able to land one top-20 player I'd be shocked if he immediately doesn't start looking for another one on the trade market as well, putting Kelly in play as well as Bass if he hasn't already been dealt. Ainge emptying the cupboard in two or three win-now trades could turn re-signing Humphries into a necessity, but right now he's the odd man out.


----------

